# Train the tank engine in a Christmas tree



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Cheers....
https://youtu.be/poQbVMqGNQc


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

OK, that must be photoshopped video. If I tried that, it would have crashed and burned on the first pass. Pine needles would jam up the motor and a branch would have "..poked an eye out."  

Not to mention, how could it possibly be kept level? Don't you spend hours trying to get the tree to stand straight? And is the best side of the layout (tree) facing outwards?

Is it mag-lev track? What the heck hold it up, not those chintzy wire hooks from the glass balls?

Hey wait a minute...is the track moving up and down? What grade is that! :goofball:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I did that some years ago with some of my N scale stuff. I used wires to attach the wooden circle to tree branches. Yes, the track moved as the train circled, but the train never fell off. I only did it one year...it didn't have the "charm" I anticipated.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

No wires, a piece of 3/8 plywood cut in a circle (like a “donut”), stained black, and 15” radius track nailed on. It just sits on the branches ( this is a live tree, and I likely got lucky that the branches worked out as they did. The track wires have a clip that is easy to unplug from the transformer. People who have seen it think it’s neat.


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

Andreash said:


> No wires, a piece of 3/8 plywood cut in a circle (like a “donut”), stained black, and 15” radius track nailed on. It just sits on the branches ( this is a live tree, and I likely got lucky that the branches worked out as they did. The track wires have a clip that is easy to unplug from the transformer. People who have seen it think it’s neat.


Cool! Very clever


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like, :smilie_daumenpos:

Needs a couple more cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's Bill Henning's 2014 Christmas tree.


----------

